

Show HN: Automatically add beards, mustaches, monocles, and more to any face - bieh
http://beardofevil.com/

======
bieh
I was quite inspired by Mustachio.me
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2878140>), and decided to take it one
step further :)

There's a Greasemonkey script linked off the site that replaces images in
webpages automatically, much like their Chrome extension.

~~~
bieh
Uh, I mean <http://mustachify.me/>

------
spking
This must solve for one of those "first world problems" I keep reading about.

------
jackpirate
Cool!

Your facebook like button and twitter button render wrong for me though. They
get pushed underneath the picture. (Firefox 3.5.16)

~~~
bieh
Hmm, they're supposed to be down the bottom of the page in the footer. Perhaps
it doesn't render correctly in older Firefox, I'll have a look at it.

------
revorad
This is cool. Check out <http://laserey.es/> to see a more fun and intuitive
UI.

~~~
kilian
Thanks for the mention! :)

------
Tichy
I would add one-click "beardify me" links for Twitter and Facebook. With some
luck it could start a movement.

------
koopajah
Color for the last line of the page is pretty hard to read (dark blue on black
background). Else it is pretty fun to use ! EDIT: you might wanna find a way
to avoid NSFW pictures on front page (just had one ^^)

------
lostbit
A little bit in the topic. Trustworthiness of Beards:
<http://visually.visually.netdna-cdn.com/2355_infographic.jpg>

~~~
chengyinliu
"Note: based on absolutely no scientific evidence."

------
pinchyfingers
I kid you not, I have been in need of this exact service. Would you consider
sharing the code? I have another beard-centric project idea that I'd love to
see come to light.

~~~
bieh
It's pretty rough, I hacked it together over dinner last night, then
haphazardly bolted on a few more things this morning. I'm amazed it works as
well as it does.

Shoot me an email if you want the code regardless though - paul [at] bieh.net
:)

------
anigbrowl
That looks suspiciously like my beard, for which I have just filed a patent
application.

------
guynamedloren
Face.com api is amazingly powerful.

------
freeosin
For those of us with baby skin you are our friend.

